# 2006 Mark Lt Towing (ford F-150)



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone have much experience towing with a Lincoln Mark LT (F-150)? I am looking at getting an Outback 29KBH. It has a dry weight of 5690#s. My truck is rated at 8600#s. Has the tow package with 3.73 gears and a transmission fluid cooler.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My OB was a 28RSDS which I towed with a F150 SuperCrew with tow package (8600lb tow rating), essentially the same truck as yours minus some chrome. I got the Reese Dual Cam hitch setup to control sway (which it did). My truck was absolutely maxed out for payload (it was 1600 lbs) once I included a nearly 1000lb tounge weight, some bicycles and toys in the bed, and our family of 4. I figured I was at the limits, but I was ok with that. Then I learned that even with sway controlled, a gusty cross wind could push the rig right off the road. I had a 30' sail behind me and although I could control it during a steady wind, if you caught a large gust, you were in the next lane.









Now, if I would have just been towing the trailer 30 minutes to a campground, I might have lived with it, but I like vacations and we go some decent distances (~5000 miles in 3 weeks most summers). Therefore, after 1 summer towing with the F150, I made a small upgrade.









The trailer you're looking at is 1' longer than mine was and is probably going to have a higher tounge weight if you carry many toys in that garage. Therefore, I would strongly recommend an upgrade to a Super Duty. You won't regret the improvement it provides in towing.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do not look at the dry weight, look at the loaded weight of the trailer. You will be a lot closer to your limit then you want to be.

Not to mention the hills you have to drive up and down in Colorado, it would be too much for your truck in the long run.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Dry weight does not include most things like Propane, appliances, batteries, ANYTHING!!! Its the weight of the trailer frame, axles and empty shell....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

My '02 F150 SuperCrew often felt "maxed out" towing our 23RS in the conditions we often tow in. These "gusts" Nathan mentions are more common than not for us lol. It did a workmanlike job but I sure would not have wanted to tow anything more than what we were with that truck. Just my .02.

-CC


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

This article is pinned in a thread in the towing Forum 
Read this (how long can I tow section)

Towing Tips


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for all of the great info. I really apreciate everyones input!


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

So I got the OB 29kbh. Hooked it up to my Mark LT using the Equalizer W/D/sway set up. Hitch works well, better than I expected. Tows well in the city, empty of course, light breeze and at 40MPH. I know that is not an accurate assessment of what highway towing is like....but it eased my mind for a few minutes. Although I love the trailer so far (cream cabinets/small slide/wood grain floors, etc), I am VERY stressed about towing safely and not overloading my TV. I think my temporary solution will be short distance towing, within 1 hr of home at slower speeds. And when we go riding our ATV/dirt bikes, my wife will have to drive her '07 Mercury Mountaineer with our motorcycle trailer (small 5x10) behind it . Although our favorite place to ride, Rampart Range, is only 30 miles away I would rather be safe than sorry. Kinda defeats the whole purpose of buying the Kargoroo, but maybe I'll work my way up to actually using it like I intended to. Eventually I'll be forced to buy a larger TV, Ford of course. I've only had my Mark LT since November but, I LOVE IT. Everyone's input has made me put safety first rather than just going out and not thinking about it. Thanks to all! I wanted to take my OB out this weekend, but we are forecasted to get snow in Denver this weekend, oh well. By the way, for those of you that don't know, March and April are the snowiest months in Denver.
One last thing, my friend who owns a Keystone Passport 255BH talked me into going with the larger unit, the 29KBH rather than the smaller 23KRS which was my first choice. He regrets not going bigger the first time and didn't want to see me in the same boat. Now, I may have gone too big and am in a similar baot as he is. CAn't wait to go break it in!!!! Thanks again.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Juan said:


> So I got the OB 29kbh. Hooked it up to my Mark LT using the Equalizer W/D/sway set up. Hitch works well, better than I expected. Tows well in the city, empty of course, light breeze and at 40MPH. I know that is not an accurate assessment of what highway towing is like....but it eased my mind for a few minutes. Although I love the trailer so far (cream cabinets/small slide/wood grain floors, etc), I am VERY stressed about towing safely and not overloading my TV. I think my temporary solution will be short distance towing, within 1 hr of home at slower speeds. And when we go riding our ATV/dirt bikes, my wife will have to drive her '07 Mercury Mountaineer with our motorcycle trailer (small 5x10) behind it . Although our favorite place to ride, Rampart Range, is only 30 miles away I would rather be safe than sorry. Kinda defeats the whole purpose of buying the Kargoroo, but maybe I'll work my way up to actually using it like I intended to. Eventually I'll be forced to buy a larger TV, Ford of course. I've only had my Mark LT since November but, I LOVE IT. Everyone's input has made me put safety first rather than just going out and not thinking about it. Thanks to all! I wanted to take my OB out this weekend, but we are forecasted to get snow in Denver this weekend, oh well. By the way, for those of you that don't know, March and April are the snowiest months in Denver.
> One last thing, my friend who owns a Keystone Passport 255BH talked me into going with the larger unit, the 29KBH rather than the smaller 23KRS which was my first choice. He regrets not going bigger the first time and didn't want to see me in the same boat. Now, I may have gone too big and am in a similar baot as he is. CAn't wait to go break it in!!!! Thanks again.


Nice trailer.. congrats!!!!!

The Mark LT is one beautiful looking truck and I am sure it will do ok for what you have planned with 1 hour trips. I am in exactly the same position with a 2008 Titan and a new 280RS (6500+ lb dry weight), but from reading others with the same or bigger trailer they do ok with it. I just can't justify taking such a bath on trading in my truck for a diesel 3/4 ton for the 5 percent of time I would use it for towing. I really haven't towed anywhere besides back from the dealership yet, so I am reserving judgement.

I made the same decision about going bigger and growing into it rather than smaller and trading next year. It will all work out one way or another.

James


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I took my trailer for another test drive today. This time with about 35 gallons of water and most of our camping gear, excluding clothes, food, and other little things....no motorcycles either. I towed it about 15 miles south on I-25 to Castle Rock, CO through some short and medium length hills (elevation +/- 6000ft). There was a little bit of wind but not much. Overall, I felt fairly comfortable pulling on the highway. I hit 65-70MPH once or twice and had no issues, won't make a habit out of it, but I was just curious as to how it would handle. I felt most comfortable at about 60MPH in the slow lane......I can live with that. Now, on the hills, I would easily drop to about 55MPH as I am not big on putting the pedal to the metal. I kept the accelerator at no more than 1/2 way down, but I anticipate I will need a little more once I hit the 7500ft plus campgrounds in the Rockies. 
James, thanks for the positive reinfocement on the 1/2 ton TVs. Obviously they are not the best TV out there, but they will suffice for people like you and I who will only tow 5% of the time.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Very please to hear safety is number one!! God job Juan. A little common sense will go a long way... Enjoy your new Outback and the bright side is, you can start looking for that TV now and get exactly what you want!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Juan said:


> And when we go riding our ATV/dirt bikes, my wife will have to drive her '07 Mercury Mountaineer with our motorcycle trailer (small 5x10) behind it . Although our favorite place to ride, Rampart Range, is only 30 miles away I would rather be safe than sorry. Kinda defeats the whole purpose of buying the Kargoroo, but maybe I'll work my way up to actually using it like I intended to.


First of all - I am totally jealous - you are the proud owner of my favorite Outback!

Second - I am not sure of the weight different between the 29KBH and the 23KRS, but for the first year we towed our 23KRS with an F150. It was a 2002 Crew Cab, which I believe has a lower towing ability that your truck. We would load two full sized dirt bikes in the garage, plus our camping stuff. We would plan our trips around a place to stop and fill the water tanks closer to the camping spot (water is heavy) and also plan a place to dump our tanks before we headed home. The truck handled the rig fine like that - slow and steady wins the race you know. Our biggest concern was the tongue weight at 1200lbs, which exceeded the rating on the hitch. That and we started going away from home over higher mt. passes - we eventually upgraded our truck, but thought you might want another perspective.

Shannon


----------

